# Singletrails in Neuseeland



## trautbrg (17. November 2006)

Hallo Zusammen,

ab Mitte Dezember wollen wir die MTB Saison locker auf 
neuseeländischen Trails ausklingen lassen.
Ein paar Trails haben wir uns schon vorgenommen, z.B.
Queen Charlotte, Craigieburn, Wharfedale, Roaring Meg, ...
Wir sind ausschliesslich auf der Südinsel.

Grobroute:
Christchurch - Abel Tasman - Picton - Kaikoura -
Lake Tekapo - Omarama - Otagocentralrailtrail -
Queenstown - (Milford) - Wanaka - West Coast -
Haast Pass - Christchurch.

Über weitere Trailtipps und Anregungen würden wir uns 
sehr freuen. Auch Kontakte zu lokalen Bikeclubs.

Welche Erfahrungen habt ihr mit den Touren aus dem
Führer Classic New Zealand MTB Rides?
Wie ist die Einstufung der Trails verglichen mit 
unserer Singletrailskala?

Ciao

 Wolfgang


----------



## schobybo (17. November 2006)

da will ich auch wieder hin 

hi wolfgang!
der pure neid. war 2000 dort  - allerdings eine feine rundtour über die südinsel und nur auf normalen landstraßen (graveld und unseald). daher habe ich keine tipps für singletrails. aber versuche es doch mal hier:
http://www.vorb.org.nz/
http://www.mountainbike.co.nz/index.html

viel spaß!!!
frank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trautbrg (18. November 2006)

Hi Frank,

die feine Rundtour ohne Singletrails hab ich schon hinter mir  
Ist allerdings schon verjährt, da 1994. Damals aber auch mit dem
MTB und einen kleinen Trail bei Picton bin ich auch gefahren.

Dede, du warst doch kürzlich zum Singletrailen dort!?

Ciao

 Wolfgang


----------



## dede (20. November 2006)

Einige gute Singletrails gibt's in und um Nelson und am Lake Wanaka (Helibiken !!!!!). Ebenso in Queenstown (Remarkables) und ne ganz leichte aber wunderschöne Runde ab dem Arthur's Point (Skippers Canyon) nördlich um Queenstown herum und zurück zum Lake Wakatipu. Eine ganz nette Stichtour auf nem nihct fürs Biken gesperrten (!!!) walking track (sehr einfach, kaum Hm) kannst du etwas nördllich von Greymouth zu den Coal Creek Falls machen - lohnenswert und wie so oft menschenleer.....


----------



## bikulus (20. November 2006)

Hallo zusammen

habe mit Interesse eure Infos gelesen. Möchte im FEB/März 2007 nach Neuseeland und bin auch auf der Suche nach tollen Trials. Habe gehört, dass Trials/Tracks für Bikes gesperrt wären??? Trift das zu?  Oder sind das nur Strecken in Nationalparks??
Wie sind da eure Erfahrungen??

Danke
Bikulus


----------



## dede (20. November 2006)

Praktisch alle DOC tracks sind fürs Biken gesperrt, aber es gibt lokal sehr engagierte Vereine, die äußerst aktiv am Wegebauen sind und ständig neue Tracks bauen. problem dabei ist die genehmigung der Landbesitzer/Farmer, da praktisch alle möglichen Tracks auf Privat-/Farmland liegen. Oftmals kannst du auf vorherige Anfrage durch deren Gebiet fahren, aber dazu muß man natürlich erstmal die Tel.-Nr. respektive Ansprechpartner kennen. Ansonsten gibt es natürlich die klassischen Outdoorzentren, die oftmals auch eigene Wegenetze ausgeschildert haben (Rotorua, Wellington Region, Nelson Park Region, Queenstown, Central Othago).


----------



## SirEddy (21. November 2006)

Ich komme aus Neuseeland (übrigens der Nordinsel).  Es gibt natürlich Hunderte Trails auf dem Südinsel.  Aber um dir eine Idee zu geben, die beste Gebiete sind IMO Nelson/Picton und Queenstown/Wanaka.   Auf der Nordinsel sind Rotorua, Taupo und Wellington die Beste IMO. 

Die Websites die Schobydo dir gegeben hat sind gut, aber am Beste ist das Buch Classic NZ Mountain Bike Rides.  Es ist in Neuseeland der MTB-Bibel 

Wir hoffen alle dass der Heaphy Track im Zukunft wieder für Bikers veröffnet wird.   Ich bin mehrere Male darauf gefahren vor 1995 und es war Fantastisch!!

P.S. Es tut mir Leid wegen meines Deutsches.


----------



## bikulus (21. November 2006)

Hallo Sireddy
das mit deinem deutsch ist doch gut, keine Bedenken!!!
Frage zu dem Buch, kann man offensichtlich nur in NZ bestellen. Gibt es andere Bezugsquellen?
Hat es vielleicht jemand der es mal verleiht oder verkauft??

Von Interesse wären natürlich auch Bike shops die entsprechende Bikes verleihen, die haben dann ja meist auch Infos zu Touren. Kennt jemand solche shops?
Schöne Grüße
Bikulus


----------



## SirEddy (22. November 2006)

bikulus schrieb:


> Hallo Sireddy
> das mit deinem deutsch ist doch gut, keine Bedenken!!!
> Frage zu dem Buch, kann man offensichtlich nur in NZ bestellen. Gibt es andere Bezugsquellen?
> Hat es vielleicht jemand der es mal verleiht oder verkauft??
> ...



Man kann dass buch http://www.groundeffect.co.nz/products-ACC.htm bestellen.  Sie schicken es Weltweit.  Ich weiß nicht was Konto kostet, aber es sollte nicht so teuer sein.  GroundEffect hat übrigens auch sehr gute Fahrradkleidung.

Du kannst ganz bestimmt Fahrräder ausleihen, aber ich selber habe keine Erfahrung damit.  Ich bringe immer mindestens ein paar Fahräder mit.  

Hier ist noch ein http://www.vorb.org.nz/dir.html mit viele Radläden in Neuseeland.


----------



## Blenni (26. Dezember 2006)

Hallo,
im November 2007 will ich mit meiner Freundin eine Rundreise auf der Südinsel machen. Am liebsten natürlich mit dem eigenen Bike aber ich hab noch keine richtige Lösung gefunden das rad mitzunehmen. Singapore will 38,- pro Kilo und Strecke und Quantas 29,-. Wenn ich das mal auf 20kg hochrechne kann ich mir schon fast eine Bike kaufen. Hat vielleicht jemand eine günstigere Lösung?

Sven


----------



## SirEddy (26. Dezember 2006)

Wow, das klingt richtig teuer.  Ich bin ständig mit dem Fahrrad unterwegs (bin jetzt gerade in Australien, und fahre im Februar nach Neuseeland).  Ich habe nie für das Fahrrad bezahlen müssen.  Durch Asien ist das Freigepäck allerdings weniger als wenn man via Amerika fliegt (ich denke 25kg statt 50kg).  Vielleicht wenn es nicht zu spät ist, kannst du Flüge über Amerika suchen??  (Es ist etwa die gleiche Flugzeit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blenni (26. Dezember 2006)

Air New Zealand bietet 2x 23kg an aber die größe der Gepäckstücke ist limitiert. Werde da mal anrufen und nachfragen.

Sven


----------



## bikulus (27. Dezember 2006)

Hi Blenni
ich habe jetzt für März 2007 gebucht, bzgl bike Mitnahme hab ich mich schon geärgert ohne Ende. Bei Air new zealand kriegst du niemanden ans Fon. Wenn du ein Ticket über Luftansa buchen kannst, dann liegst du so bei 160,- pro bike hin und zurück. Ich werde jetzt vermutlich ein bike vor Ort für die knapp 4 Wochen mieten.
Bin schon total gespannt wie das alles werden wird
Gruß
Bikulus


----------



## dede (27. Dezember 2006)

Hast du evtl. eine Adresse einer Unterkunft o.ä. von unten ? Falls ja kannst du's ja dort gut verpackt per Post hinschicken, dürfte auf jeden Fall günstiger kommen - mit den Bikeverleihs unten sieht's eher nicht so brilliant aus (außer in ein paar wenigen Zentren ist da nicht viel !!!)


----------



## Neckarinsel (27. Dezember 2006)

schobybo schrieb:


> da will ich auch wieder hin



..... ich auch 

War zweimal mit *Pacific Cycle Tours * in Neuseeland unterwegs, kann man nur empfehlen.

www.bike-nz.com


----------



## Blenni (27. Dezember 2006)

bei pacific cyle tours haben wir eine tour gebucht. ware eben im reise büro wegen der flüge. air new zealand nimmt die räder mit auf der usa-strecke. da darf man 2 x 23kg an gepäck mitnehmen. mit den 23kg nehmen die es aber scheinbar sehr genau denn wenn ein gepäckstück mehr wiegt kommt der kilozuschlag drauf. bei den emirates kostet ein kilo 5 euro - allerdings pro strecke, d.h. von frankfurt nach dubai, von dubai nach sydney und von sydney nach auckland und natürlich wieder zurück. das wären dann 6 x 5,- x übergepäck, also bei 23kg sind das dann 690,-  pro fahrrad.
werden mal bei ups nachfragen was die für den versand nehmen sonst wirds wohl der flug mit air new zealand über die usa für ca. 1850,-

nicht gerade ein billigurlaub für ein bißchen radeln  

sven


----------



## bikulus (27. Dezember 2006)

Hi Blenni
wir haben Air Newzealand und LH gebucht für 1350,- Auf der homepage von NZ hab ich irgenwie Angebote um die 1200 gesehen.
Wir haben einen Camper gemietet und nun klär ich gerade wegen dem Bike Träger, bischen kompliziert aber das sollte klappen.
Bikulus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blenni (27. Dezember 2006)

Die Angebote für 1200 hab ich auch gesehen aber wir fliegen im November 2007 hin und da gehen die Preise nach oben. Die Preisstrukturen der Fluggesellschaften sind eine Wissenschaft für sich. Bei unserem Angebot für 1850 ist allerdings noch ein Inlandsflug dabei. Den wollen wir aber über neuseeland.de buchen denn da kostet er nur rund 150  und das Reisebüro berechnet 250 . Somit kostet der Flug mit NZ ca. 1600 .

Sven


----------



## trautbrg (2. Januar 2007)

Wir sind gerade auf Singletrail Mission auf der Suedinsel.

1) die Trails sind veilfach im Regenwald und nicht mit den Alpen zu vergleichen
2) Mietbikes sind meist teuer (> $ 50.- pro Tag) und low End
3) Lieber eigenes Bike mitnehmen. Wir sind mit Emirates unterwegs = Euro 5 pro Kilo Bike ueber den 20 kg Freigepaeck. das bedeutet bei uns ca 100.- 
hin und zurueck fuers Bike. Fliegt ihr ueber USa ist das bike normal frei
4) Im M97 Forum gibt es einen ersten Tripp Report.
Wenn ich wieder zurueck bin (15 Januar) dann gibts einige Details bezueglich
der Trails.
5) Trails die ihr auf der Suedinsel fahren solltet:
     Rameka und Kill Devil (Abel Tasman)
     Queen Charlotte
     Nydia
     Wharfedale
     Wakamarina
     Croesus
     Craigieburn
     Christchurch Port Hills 
     Naseby
     ...


----------



## trautbrg (15. Januar 2007)

So, bin wieder da.
Bikemitnahme:
  - Emirates verlangt Euro 5.- pro Kilo und Richtung für
    Bike Übergewicht ab 26 Kilo. D.h. ist Dein Gepäck
    insgesamt 30 kg, dann zahlst Du nach Neuseeland
    ca 4*5 = 20 Euro und von Neuseeland zurueck nochmal
    20 Euro.
    Wie haben trotz ordentlich Uebergewicht die Bikes bei
    Emirates kostenlos durchbekommen. Das ist halt vom
    Verhandlungsgeschick und der Laune des Mitarbeiters
    beim Check In abhaengig.
  - ueber USA sind es 2x32kg und nicht wie oben gesagt 
    2x23 kg Freigepäck. Damit kann man wirklich jedes 
    Rad problemlos mitnehmen.

Pacific Cylcetours wird von einem Deustchen geleitet.
Die machen ganz nette Touren (kenn einen der guides
von denen sehr gut), aber Hardcoresingeltrail wirst Du
da eher nicht bekommen.

Am wichtigsten ist die NZ MTB Bibel von den Kennet 
Brothers. Die am besten bei www.groundeffect.co.nz oder 
bei Amazon bestellen.
Ist aber nicht mit nem Moser vergleichbar. Eher eine 
Auflistung interessanter Touren. Karten musst Du
aber auf alle Fälle noch dazu besorgen. Die entspr.
Topokarten gibts in Papierform für NZ $ 13.- pro Stück
in den lokalen DOC offices oder I-Sites. Besser ist es,
die Digitale Topokarten zu kaufen (ab NZ $ 150.-) und sich
die Kartenausschnitte farbig ausdrucken. Die 
Kartenschnitte der Papierkarten sind eigentlich immer so, 
daß man für eine Tour mehrer Karten braucht ... :-((

Die beständigste Zeit vom Wetter her ist in den letzten 
Jahren der Februar gewesen.

Sir Eddy hat die wichtigsten Gebiete ja schon genannt:
Bei Nelson wueder ich dann aber die Abel Tasman Region
(Rameka, Kill Devil, ...), den Nydia Trail und den Queen 
Charlotte Trail (bei Picton) mit dazunehmen. Sehr nett auch die tollen Port Hill Trails in Christchurch. Ebenso der 
Signal Hill in Dunedin sowie die Skyline Trails in 
Queenstown. Den Croesus Track in der Nähe von 
Greymouth auch unbedingt mitnehmen.

Unbedingt auch Dinge wie Sea Kayaking und Schwimmen 
mit den Delphinen machen.


----------



## trautbrg (15. Januar 2007)

Hier ein paar Bilder als Appetittmacher:

- Rameka Track, Abel Tasman National Park, Takaka, New Zealand
- Nydia Track, Nydia Bay, New Zealand
- Takaka secret singeltrack, Takaka, New Zealand
- Fernhill Loop Track, Queenstown, New Zealand
- Queen Charlotte Track, Marlborough Sounds,  New Zealand


Übrigens heist Singletrail auf Englisch Singletrack!

Ciao

 Wolfgang


----------



## dede (17. Januar 2007)

Neid !!!! Aber im Dezember greif ich auch wieder an ))) haben sie neue Tracks in Queenstown freigegeben ? Hab gehört man kann jetzt den Routeburn Track bis zur Routburn Flat mit dem Bike befahren ?!?!?!? Any news dazu ???


----------



## trautbrg (23. Januar 2007)

Ciao Robert,

Queenstown Tracks. Das offiziell freigegebene ist in der Skyline Area, am coronet peak und in den Remarkables.
Routeburn hab ich nix für Bike positives gesehen.
Aber es gibt ja sonst noch viel zu machen dort.
Warst schon im Able Tasman und Kahurangi unterwegs.
Das ist zwar viel gesperrt, aber auch ein paar geniale 
Sachen erlaubt (Rameka, Heaphy, ...).
Wa in NZ bist im Dezember unterwegs?
Ein Bekannter von mir will evtl auch um die Zeit zum MTBen hin.

Ciao
 Wolfgang


----------



## dede (24. Januar 2007)

Hab nur gehört (von Bekannten unten), daß derzeit in der Diskussion ist den Abschnitt von Glenorchy bis zu den Routeburn Flats für Bikes freizugeben - wär natürlich genial !!!
Werde sowas Mitte Dez runterfliegen und bis Anfang Januar bleiben (je nachdem wie das so mit dem Urlaub klappt !). Hab noch keine wirkliche Idee was ich (diesmal) alles so mache aber da findet sich schon was Nettes...... )
Heaphy Track bin ich teilweise zu Fuß gegangen, Kahurangi hab ich bislang nur gestreift (eben auf dem Heaphy Track von der Collingwood Seite (Brown Hut) aus). Abel Tasman kenn ich sehr gut (zu Fuß, per Bike und Seekayak, teilweise auch als Kombi aus allem und nem Water Taxi => genialste Streckenführungen möglich !!!).
Bist du in Queenstown auch die Moke Lake Schleife gefahren ? Ist zwar recht simpel, aber m.E. eine der schönsten (reinen) Genußrunden überhaupt in NZ !!


----------



## trautbrg (24. Januar 2007)

fliegst wirklich für nur 2 Wochen nach NZ??

die moke lake schleife haben wir geschleift, 
will sagen ausgelassen. wir hatten zuviel spaß auf
den anderen trails / tracks


----------



## dede (25. Januar 2007)

Anfang Januar geht bei mit so bis um den 10. rum, werden also 3-4 Wochen werden falls es eben geht ! Unter 3 Wochen würd ich gar nicht anfangen, das macht sonst keinen Sinn....


----------



## andithebrain (25. Januar 2007)

Blenni schrieb:


> Hallo,
> im November 2007 will ich mit meiner Freundin eine Rundreise auf der SÃ¼dinsel machen. Am liebsten natÃ¼rlich mit dem eigenen Bike aber ich hab noch keine richtige LÃ¶sung gefunden das rad mitzunehmen. Singapore will 38,-â¬ pro Kilo und Strecke und Quantas 29,-â¬. Wenn ich das mal auf 20kg hochrechne kann ich mir schon fast eine Bike kaufen. Hat vielleicht jemand eine gÃ¼nstigere LÃ¶sung?
> 
> Sven



Bei der Korean Airlines fliegt das Rad kostenlos mit. Der Flug kostet 1220EUR und ging vom 13.12.-12.1.. Gebucht bei centralflug.de in NÃ¼rnberg.

War fantastisch!

Andi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trautbrg (25. Januar 2007)

erzähl mehr.
wo warst Du, was bist Du gefahren, was gabs für gschichten?
Ciao
 Wolfgang alias bergwolf


----------



## Blenni (28. Februar 2007)

Also wir haben heute bei EXPLORER in Düsseldorf einen Flug für den 1.11. von Düsseldorf nach Christchurch für 1250,-EUR gebucht. Das Fahrrad kostet von Düsseldorf nach London 40,- EUR und sonst gilt die 2x23kg Gepäckregel. Ich denke das ist ein recht gutes Angebot. Ein Reisebüro am Ort nannte mir nämlich ein Sonderangebot von 1650,- EUR und das auch noch ab Frankfurt.
Jetzt buchen wir noch einen Inlandsflug und ein Wohnmobil über das Internet für die Woche nach der Tour mit Pacific Cycle.


----------



## Blenni (28. Februar 2007)

Ich Depp hab vergessen zu erwähnen das der Flug mit Air Newzeeland über die USA ist.


----------



## cdeger (1. März 2007)

War noch nie dort, aber da lebt ein Exil-Schweizer und lässt andere an seinem Know-how teilhaben:

http://www.mountainbikeguide.co.nz

Die CD-ROM ist komplett englisch getextet. Sah auf den ersten Blick ganz gut und informativ aus.


----------



## ullrich69 (23. Oktober 2007)

hey... 

schon lange nichts mehr geschrieben worden aber ich probiers einfach mal.

ich flieg im Januar für etwa 4 monate nach neuseeland und habe vor mit meinem downhiller ein bischen spaß zu haben. kennt ihr euch in sachen downhill auch ein bissl aus? wo, was, wie? und hat jemand ne ahnung wie das mit fahrrad zurück nach deutschland schicken ist? vorallem was das kostet?

ein paar infos wären schön...


----------



## Blenni (23. Oktober 2007)

Nun, ich fliege in einer Woche nach Christchurch und mach dort zwei Wochen eine Tour über die Südinsel. Flug mit Air Newzeeland über USA und 2x23kg Freigepäck. Habe mein Spezi Enduro im Karton von meinem freundlichen Radladen (24,5kg) und den Stumpi von der Freundin im ROSE Bikekoffer (24kg). Wir hoffen das die Amis keine Zicken am Zoll (Stopover) machen und die Räder am Ziel auch noch fahrbar sind. Drückt uns die Daumen.

Sven


----------



## tintinMUC (23. Oktober 2007)

von allen tracks die ich in NZ *gelaufen* bin könnte ich nur den Heaphy Track zum radeln empfehlen ... das waere dann allerdings genau der trail, den ich mir zu Weihnachten wünschen würde


----------



## fatz (24. Oktober 2007)

queen charlotte track ist auch gut. sind vor 4 jahren leider nur einen teil davon gefahren 
(teilweise sogar mit zeltkram aufm radl).


----------



## dede (25. Oktober 2007)

Heaphy Track ist auch der einzige (meines Wissens nach !) der "great walks", der vom DOC fürs Biken geöffnet ist.... Insgesamt (bi nur nen Teil zu Fuß gegangen !) echt ein Superbiketrip !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Voenni (26. Oktober 2007)

dede schrieb:


> Heaphy Track ist auch der einzige (meines Wissens nach !) der "great walks", der vom DOC fürs Biken geöffnet ist.... Insgesamt (bi nur nen Teil zu Fuß gegangen !) echt ein Superbiketrip !!!




Wir sind ab Weihnachten auch für 6 Wochen in Neuseeland unterwegs  Im Moment sind wir daran, ein paar Touren herauszufinden, welche wir fahren wollen.

Wie beurteilst Du den Schwierigkeitsgrad des Heaphy Track? 

Wie kommt man in Neuseeland am Besten ans Kartenmaterial? Ist vor Ort kaufen möglich oder muss man sich bereits vorher darum kümmern?


----------



## tintinMUC (30. Oktober 2007)

Voenni schrieb:


> Wie kommt man in Neuseeland am Besten ans Kartenmaterial? Ist vor Ort kaufen möglich oder muss man sich bereits vorher darum kümmern?


fuer die meisten der grossen tracks brauchst du keine Karte .. fahr/lauf dem Weg nach! Es gibt meistens keine Abzweigungen .. ansonsten gibt es in jedem backpacker Faltblaetter/Infos zu Hauf ueber jeden track ... ein fach loslaufen und Spass haben ;-)


----------



## Eddieman (1. November 2007)

Gemäss aktueller DOC-Broschüre ( http://www.doc.govt.nz/upload/docum...s/nelson-marlborough/heaphy-brochure-2007.pdf ) zum Heaphy Track ist biken nicht erlaubt, leider.... 

Habe mich wohl umsonst darauf gefreut, denn auch ich bin nach Weihnachten für 6 Wochen in NZ.


----------



## Birk (3. November 2007)

Hi,
bin auch ab 14.1 für drei Monate in NZ.
Der Heaphy Track ist ja leider momentan noch nicht für Biker offen, die Neuseeländer arbeiten dran ihn wieder zu öffnen was wohl Frühjahr 2008 entschieden wird (ist nur die Frage wann der Track dann wirklich offen ist).
http://www.vorb.org.nz/ftopic-62649-days0-orderasc-0.html

Meine Frage ist, gibt es irgendwo ein paar Touren fürs Gps?
Hab jetzt schon eine ganze weile gesucht aber nichts gefunden.


----------



## dueckr (3. November 2007)

Verd... noch mal!

Müsst ihr das alles hier besprechen. Unsereins kann einfach nicht anders als mitlesen und kriegt sich vor sabbern gar nicht mehr ein!  

Eines Tages werde ich das auch tun! So, jetzt hab ichs euch gegeben!  

Viel Spaß wünsche ich euch.


----------



## Eddieman (5. November 2007)

Heute ist bei uns das Buch der Kennett Brothers eingetroffen. Da gibt's ja wirklich Touren in Hülle und Fülle. Jetzt müssen wir nur entscheiden, welche wir auch fahren wollen... Gar nicht so einfach


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blenni (28. November 2007)

Bin gestren aus Neuseeland zurückgekommen     
Habe mit Pacific Cycle Tours die Off-Road-Tour über die Südinsel gemacht und mein GPS dabei gehabt. Wenn ich es ausgelesen habe kann ich die Daten ja mal anbieten.
Will sofort wieder hin !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## stuntzi (28. November 2007)

@blenni, immer her mit den tracks... bin ein sammler


----------



## Eddieman (28. November 2007)

@ Blenni

Was hast Du bike-technisch gemacht? Was kannst Du empfehlen? Wo müssen wir unbedingt hin?

Weitere Infos bitte....


----------



## Birk (28. November 2007)

@ Blenni

An den Tracks wär ich auch interessiert und vielleicht noch so ein paar Tipps für die schönsten Singeltracks (vielleicht noch ein paar Bilder?).


----------



## sehne (28. November 2007)

Blenni schrieb:


> Ich Depp hab vergessen zu erwähnen das der Flug mit Air Newzeeland über die USA ist.



gratulation zur wahl der airline. war 1997 und 2000 allererste wahl. von garuda haben wir nichts gutes gehört. fliegt air nz denn immer noch über fiji ?

viel spaß. der neid ist mit euch.


----------



## Blenni (1. Dezember 2007)

Habe unsere Bikes wieder ausgepackt und keine Schäden festgestellt, die Schafsche...e wasche ich später ab.
Die Wege die wir gefahren sind waren fast ausschließlich 4WD-drives. Richtig Trail war nur der Queen Charlotte Track. Der ist aber ab Dezember bis ende Februar für Biker gesperrt da es immer noch ein Wanderweg ist. Sollte jemand vorhaben einen Wanderweg zu fahren bitte vorher erkundigen ob es erlaubt ist. Mitte Dezember fangen die Sommerferien an und da schwärmen die Kiwis aus.
Der Vorteil von 4WD-drives ist die gigantische Aussicht. Wenn man nämlich 20% und mehr schiebt, hat man wenigstens noch einen netten Ausblick. Unsere Strecken hatten sehr viele steile Schiebepassagen und das soll überall gleich sein. Die Neuseeländischen Alpen sind auf jedenfall steil. Die Wege sind dazu auch noch zerfahren und ausgewaschen, leicht ist was anderes.
Die GPS-Daten kommen noch, nur Geduld. Viele unserer Wege waren auf privatem Farmgelände welches die Genehmigung des Farmers benötigt. Ein schöner Spielplatz ist der Wald von Naseby. Er ist komplett mit Trails durchzogen die nicht breiter als 30cm sind und auch mit Motorrädern befahren werden darf und wird (Hunde sind verboten). Auch in Alexandra kann man Federweg voll ausfahren. Für beides hatten wir Guide Phil aus Hendersons Bikeladen in Alexandra.
Das wars fürs erste.

Sven


----------



## dede (16. Januar 2008)

So, wieder zurück aus Kiwiland.... *seufz*
Hab noch nen interessanten und wohl kaum bekannten Trail entdeckt: Rainbow Mountain zwischen Rotorua und Taupo. Hoch auf der Fletcher Road (Forststraße) bis kurz unter den Gipfel, dann 2 Kehren zurück und auf den Pfad (oben kurz mal etwas ausgewaschen, danach teilweise leicht verwildert weil wohl kaum von jemandem begangen) zu den Kraterseen und dem SH5. Meines Wissens nach die einzige Möglichkeit per Bike in NZ so Nahe an die bunte Vielfalt der geothermalen Vulkangebiete heranzukommen.

Bzgl. Te Mata Peak noch eine kleine Anmerkung: Hab ne "neue" Variante entdeckt, die noch attraktiver ist als die komplett offizielle Strecke. Details auf Anfrage..... s.dazu auch: www.triplepeakshallenge.co.nz


----------



## trautbrg (21. Januar 2008)

Wenn ihr sehen wollt, was draus geworden ist ...



Liebe Bergradler,

M97 lädt und zum Multimediavortrag "MTB Roadtrip Neuseeland"

Ort: Festsaal des alpinen Museums auf der Praterinsel in München
Termin: Dienstag 29 Januar, 20:00 Uhr 

Neuseeland ist bekannt als Paradies für Tourenradler. Doch ist das "Pedallers Paradise'" 
auch für Mountainbiker eine Offenbarung?
Um diese Frage zu beantworten haben Silvia Müller und Wolfgang Trautenberg
sich mitsamt ihrer Bikes auf nach Christchurch, dem Zentrum der Südinsel, gemacht.
Die Mission: Die besten Trails Neuseelands mit dem Mountainbike zu befahren.
Darüber was sie während ihres fünfwöchigen Aufenthalts im Land der Kiwis erlebt 
und erfahren haben berichten die beiden in ihrer Diashow "MTB Roadtrip Neuseeland".

Wer vorab schon mal ein wenig reinschnuppern will, wird hier 
(einmalige Registrierung im M97-Forum erforderlich) und hier fündig. 


herzliche Grüße

   Wolfgang


----------



## Neckarinsel (22. Januar 2008)

Wer erste Info über Neuseeland mit dem MTB haben will, empfehle ich das Buch von Reinhard Pantke  *Das Neuseeland Bike Buch *_Die Kiwi - Inseln für_ _Tourenradler und Mountainbiker_  vom Reise Know-How Verlag        ( ISBN 3-929920-16-6)


----------



## trautbrg (27. Januar 2008)

Ciao Zusammen,

unseren Neuseelandvortrag "MTB Roadtrip Neuseeland",
der für Dienstag 29 Januar geplant war, müssen wir leider
kurzfristig verschieben auf 

*Dienstag 26 Februar
Ort: Alpines Museum München
Uhrzeit: 20:00 Uhr*


sorry,

 Wolfgang


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dede (31. Januar 2008)

Wer ein paar Bilder der angesprochenen Tracks sehen will ist hier richtig:

http://www.crazyguyonabike.com/doc/?o=3Tzut&doc_id=722&v=12e


----------



## fuzzel (8. Februar 2008)

hi, ich werd vom 25.2.08 bis 18.5.08 in neuseeland sein. also knapp 3 monate. ich bin noch jung (21) und wills ma so richtig krachn lassn, auch ohne viel geld. hab ca. 700 eus startguthabn und werd pro monat 500 euro dazu zur verfuegung ham, also brauch ich ne guenstige loesung. ich wollt mir da untn fuer die 700 eus nen hardtail und packtaschn kaufn, zelt mitnehmn und von ganz untn bis ganz obn fahrn. 

 bin nen ausgesprochener naturfreak, zivilisation interessiert mich also nich wirklich. wuerd ganz gern auch die botanischen higlights newzealands kennen lernen, wie die kauris. ach, waer auch ganz nett wenn ich son par drehorte von lord of the rings sehn wuerde. 

was muss ich auf jedn fall sehn, machn oda fahrn? was is besonders interessant, wo krieg ich am bestn nen bike her, wie komm ich am billigstn von auckland innen sueden (lohnt sich steward island?) und wo krieg ich weitere informationen und karten her??? 

vielen dank fuer eure hilfe


----------



## dede (11. Februar 2008)

Also das ist jetzt ganz schÃ¶n viel auf einmal.... 
1. Dann fang auf der SÃdinsel an, denn ab April wird's da durchaus richtig kalt und im Zelt hast du dann ohne Biwaksack nicht mehr wirklich viel SpaÃ. AuÃerdem wird's dann noch unbestÃ¤ndiger als es in Teilen (v.a. West coast) ohnehin schon ist) => wenn du die FlÃ¼ge noch nicht gebucht hast flieg gleich nach Christchurch !
2. Mit 500 â¬uronen hast du dir nicht gerade ein Ã¼ppiges Budget ausgesucht. NZ liegt zwar vom Preisniveau etwa 10-15% unterhalb D aber kostenlos bekommst du auch nur die traumhafte Natur (und selbst die nicht immer komplett gratis !!). Teuer sind oftmals Bikeparts etc, (falls du Ã¼berhaupt nen Shop irgendwo im Outback findest !!)
3. Hast du denn schon ne Vorstellung wie deine Reise ungefÃ¤hr aussehen soll bzw. was du sehen willst ??? LotR locations wirst du problemlos finden, es gibt auch ein Guidebook in fast jeder Buchhandlung zu kaufen, wo die locations beschrieben sind - die grÃ¶Ãte Location-"Dichte" findest du in Wellington und um Queenstown, grÃ¶Ãtenteils auch gut erreichbar ! 
4. Steward Island ist sehr ursprÃ¼nglich und deswegen auch sehr schÃ¶n. Aber Vorsicht, ab Ende MÃ¤rz merkst du, daÃ die nÃ¤chste Landmasse die Arktis ist.....
Karten: guter Ãberblick Ã¼bers Land bietet die Kiwi-Map (Kostenpunkt ca. 25-30 NZ$), ein Ringbuch in brauchbarem MaÃstab und kleineren Detailkarten einiger ausgewÃ¤hlter Regionen. Detaillierte Karten wÃ¼rd ich mir immer vor Ort in den DOC-Sites besorgen (teilw. sogar kostenlos !). Der beste FÃ¼hrer durchs Land ist und bleibt der Lonely Planet NZ mit praktisch allem, was man fÃ¼rs Land benÃ¶tigt (es sind wirklich nur gaaaanz wenige sehr versteckte Highlights nicht drin !). Bike wÃ¼rd ich mitnehmen auch wenn du unten evtl. ein paar "end of season"-Angebote bekommen kÃ¶nntest (z.B. in Rotorua oder aber gleich in Auckland). Infos auf den "einschlÃ¤gigen" NZ-Seiten (www.purenz.com, www.doc.govt.nz und auf sehr vielen regionalen Websites, die meistens ihre Region sehr gut darstellen und gut weiterverlinkt sind !). Bei Fragen gerne auch PN !


----------



## Birk (24. Februar 2008)

hi,
ich sitze hier grade in Queenstown und hoffe das sich genug Leute für den morgigen Heli Bike Trip finden. Die besten Trails hatte ich bisher in Hanmer Springs, Nelson und Wanaka. Ich hatte bisher Glück mit dem Wetter während ich die Westküste runter gerradelt bin hatte ich nur insgesamt 2 Tage Regen. Grüße aus dem Land mit den schönsten Trails
Birk


----------



## tiroler1973 (19. August 2008)

Servus,
habe auf meiner HP eine paar GPS Files zusammen getragen.


----------



## Blenni (19. August 2008)

Da hast Du aber reichlich was zu bieten. Warst sicher länger in NZ!? War man einmal da will man wieder hin.


----------



## tiroler1973 (19. August 2008)

Danke für die Blumen, sind aber nicht meine GPS Files.

Auf meiner letzten Reise im Jahr 2005 hatte ich noch kein GPS und wenn ich doch eines gehabt hätte, hätte es die Touren meist noch nicht gegeben. Da ich unbedingt wieder einmal rüber will, sammle ich alle Files, die ich in die Hände bekomme und lege sie zentral auf meiner HP ab. Deshalb sind es so viele.
Ich bin nur knappe 8 Stück davon gefahren. Mehr war mir in einem Monat nicht vergönnt. Nur du hast recht: War man einmal da will man wieder hin.


----------



## tiroler1973 (25. Juli 2011)

Servus!
Da ich eine neue Neuseelandreise plane, habe ich folgendes gefunden: http://cycletrailsnewzealand.co.nz/

Die Neuseeländer bauen Strecken, die für die MTB-Fraktion recht interessant sein könnten bzw. interessant sein werden. Mal sehen wie die an das Projekt heran gehen. Angeblich investierens da mehrer Millionen NZ$. Wobei ich mich momentan für diesen interessiere: http://www.nzcycletrail.com/ruapehu-whanganui-trails-ng%C4%81-ara-t%C5%ABhono/map - immerin bis zu 6 Tage Popo aua. 

http://www.google.at/search?q=Mount...To8sw5w6pPO4xwo&ved=0CE8QsAQ&biw=1920&bih=950


----------



## dede (25. Juli 2011)

Soweit ich weiß ist da ein Projekt im Gange, das sich am Te Araroa Track orientieren soll, sprich eine komplette Nord-Süd Querung Kiwilands. Ob das der von dir angesprochene cycletrail NZ sein wird kann ich leider nicht sagen - vllt. sehen wir uns ja Ende des Jahres unten? Werde voraussichtl. wieder vom 14.12. bis 10.1. unten sein...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tiroler1973 (25. Juli 2011)

dede schrieb:


> vllt. sehen wir uns ja Ende des Jahres unten?


Mein Weibchen feiert nächtes Jahr ihren 30-er und den wollen wir Downunder verbringen. Dieses Jahr wird leider nichts daraus. Habe meinen Urlaub und alles Geld fürs Häuslbauen verbrannt.

Da ich Südinsel schon war, dort ganz bestimmt nochmals hin will, aber auch die Nordinsel anstreifen will, weil ich dort noch nicht war, interessiert mich eben ein Spot auf der Nordinsel ganz besonders und das würde so von der Länge her gut passen. So ne Art Alpencross war ja bis jetzt nicht möglich, es sei denn man will unendlich viele Kilometer auf Teer schruppen. ... und das will ich nicht. Vielleicht wird's was. Ist halt immer noch recht schwierig dort etwas vergleichbares zu den Alpen zu finden.


----------



## Teguerite (25. Juli 2011)

Ich glaub ich muss da auch wieder mal hin ...


----------



## dede (25. Juli 2011)

Teguerite schrieb:


> Ich glaub ich muss da auch wieder mal hin ...



Jaaaaaa, ein Traum - aber ist der hier nicht fürs Biken gesperrt? Zumindest war er das (noch) vor 4 Jahren....


----------



## tiroler1973 (25. Juli 2011)

dede schrieb:


> Jaaaaaa, ein Traum - aber ist der hier nicht fürs Biken gesperrt? Zumindest war er das (noch) vor 4 Jahren....


Ist das Roys Peak in Wanaka? Doch muss so sein. Trägt man aber auch Tutti kompletti rauf gell - ca. 3 Stunden? Geht aber auch komplett zu fahren. Witziger weise habe ich selbiges "Kitschfoto". Selbes Wetter, selbe Stimmung.


----------



## dede (25. Juli 2011)

tiroler1973 schrieb:


> Mein Weibchen feiert nächtes Jahr ihren 30-er und den wollen wir Downunder verbringen. Dieses Jahr wird leider nichts daraus. Habe meinen Urlaub und alles Geld fürs Häuslbauen verbrannt.
> 
> Oooohhh, seeeehr nettes Geburtstagsgeschenk!!!
> 
> Da ich Südinsel schon war, dort ganz bestimmt nochmals hin will, aber auch die Nordinsel anstreifen will, weil ich dort noch nicht war, interessiert mich eben ein Spot auf der Nordinsel ganz besonders und das würde so von der Länge her gut passen. So ne Art Alpencross war ja bis jetzt nicht möglich, es sei denn man will unendlich viele Kilometer auf Teer schruppen. ... und das will ich nicht. Vielleicht wird's was. Ist halt immer noch recht schwierig dort etwas vergleichbares zu den Alpen zu finden.



Südinsel geht mittlerweile wohl auch ganz gut => wie gesagt, der Te Araroa Track ist in vielen Abschnitten bereits jetzt biketauglich, nur leider halt noch nicht komplett DOC freigegeben :-(((
Vllt. aber auch besser so, daß das Wegenetz nicht ganz so dicht ist....


----------



## dede (25. Juli 2011)

Ist das Roys Peak in Wanaka? Doch muss so sein.

Ja, würd ich so sehen! Nettes Hügelchen...

Trägt man aber auch Tutti kompletti rauf gell - ca. 3 Stunden? 

Wieso tragen? Da geht fast ganz hoch ne Forstpiste hoch, nur das die meines Erachtens leider (noch?) fürs Biken gesperrt ist, genau wie der an sich traumhafte Trail entlang des Kamms *schluchz*

Witziger weise habe ich selbiges "Kitschfoto". Selbes Wetter, selbe Stimmung

Ich kann das Bild noch einmal mit weniger Wolken und ein zweites Mal mit Schneeauflage (aber wolkenverhangen) anbieten...

War jemand schon auf dem Diamond Lake/Rocky Mountain Walk mit dem Bike? Ist zwar auch verboten aber ähnlich genial (und weniger anstrengend hoch zu kommen!) => http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4906682985/ bzw. http://www.google.de/imgres?imgurl=...ge=2&ndsp=20&ved=1t:429,r:8,s:27&tx=130&ty=92


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tiroler1973 (25. Juli 2011)

dede schrieb:


> Wieso tragen? Da geht fast ganz hoch ne Forstpiste hoch, nur das die meines Erachtens leider (noch?) fürs Biken gesperrt ist, genau wie der an sich traumhafte Trail entlang des Kamms *schluchz*


Dann geht die Forstpiste hinten rauf? Also einmal um den Berg rum. Muss wohl auch so sein, da ich damals umdrehen musst, da ausgebuchste Schafe auf dem Forstweg vor mir liefen, die aber durch den Zaun nicht ausweichen konnten und ich die Tierchen deshalb vor mir hergetrieben hätte und ein Vorbeikommen war nicht möglich. ... oder habens da auf der Seeseite den Weg ausgebaut? ... oder kenne ich den Forstweg einfach nicht.

Ich denk, das was ich damals gefahren bin war der Anfang vom Motatapu. Bin mir aber nicht mehr ganz sicher, weil ich einfach drauf los gefahren bin. Info's für's MTB gabs damals nicht so besonders viele im Jahre 2005.


----------



## Teguerite (25. Juli 2011)

Wenn ich mich recht erinnere geht der (fahrbare) Weg dort hoch wo man beim Bild (rechte Seite) hinschaut, das letzte Stück ist dann glaube ich nichts mehr mit fahren, da Gras und steil. Ob man da heute biken darf weiss ich leider nicht, bekommt man aber übers DOC sicher raus:
http://www.doc.govt.nz/footer-links/contact-us/office-by-name/?mode=details&office=1314


----------



## tiroler1973 (25. Juli 2011)

dede schrieb:


> War jemand schon auf dem Diamond Lake/Rocky Mountain Walk mit dem Bike? Ist zwar auch verboten aber ähnlich genial (und weniger anstrengend hoch zu kommen!) => http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4906682985/ bzw. http://www.google.de/imgres?imgurl=http://2.bp.blogspot.com/_QY1pq-Koj_I/TQG0OfFMrII/AAAAAAAAGaM/aOp60_WdbfE/s1600/Day%2B70%2B%2BWanaka%25252C%2BDiamond%2BLake%25252C%2BRocky%2BMountain%2BTrack%2B%2B%2BRod%2B035.JPG&imgrefurl=http://thekiwikronicles.blogspot.com/2010/12/day-69-70-wanaka-diamond-lake-rocky.html&usg=__22zyeQ0udA1s4_-M71pc07GC3RQ=&h=1067&w=1600&sz=199&hl=de&start=27&zoom=1&tbnid=8xeWJorU2QI35M:&tbnh=161&tbnw=207&ei=Z24tTszpBoiVswa0o6z3Dw&prev=/search%3Fq%3Ddiamond%2Blake%2Bwalk%2Bwanaka%26um%3D1%26hl%3Dde%26sa%3DN%26biw%3D1250%26bih%3D863%26tbm%3Disch&um=1&itbs=1&iact=rc&dur=94&page=2&ndsp=20&ved=1t:429,r:8,s:27&tx=130&ty=92


War ich ohne Bike. Bin ich nur gegangen. Könnte man aber genial fahren. Ich hätte mich damals aber vor lachen zerkugelt, weil ich einen netten Onkel beim Fremdgehen erwischte und mich 5 Minuten darauf seine Frau fragte, ob da oben ein netter Onkel mit ner Frau liegt. Als ich das bestätigte ging's so richtig ab. Hatte noch nie so schnell ein Weibchen einen Hügel rauf rennen sehen.  - Mensch hat die geschrien.  Ich glaub die hat sich den Urlaub anders vorgestellt.


----------



## dede (25. Juli 2011)

Wenn ich mich recht erinnere geht der (fahrbare) Weg dort hoch wo man beim Bild (rechte Seite) hinschaut, das letzte Stück ist dann glaube ich nichts mehr mit fahren, da Gras und steil. 

Yep, genau so ist es!!

Ob man da heute biken darf weiss ich leider nicht,

Hab's grad kontrolliert, offiziell ist da leider (immer noch) nix mit Biken :


----------



## tiroler1973 (25. Juli 2011)

Teguerite schrieb:


> Wenn ich mich recht erinnere geht der (fahrbare) Weg dort hoch wo man beim Bild (rechte Seite) hinschaut, das letzte Stück ist dann glaube ich nichts mehr mit fahren, da Gras und steil. http://www.doc.govt.nz/footer-links/contact-us/office-by-name/?mode=details&office=1314


Ja, ich erinnere mich. Wobei das ca. die Hälfte des gesamten Weges sein dürfte.


----------



## dede (25. Juli 2011)

tiroler1973 schrieb:


> War ich ohne Bike. Bin ich nur gegangen. Könnte man aber genial fahren. Ich hätte mich damals aber vor lachen zerkugelt, weil ich einen netten Onkel beim Fremdgehen erwischte und mich 5 Minuten darauf seine Frau fragte, ob da oben ein netter Onkel mit ner Frau liegt. Als ich das bestätigte ging's so richtig ab. Hatte noch nie so schnell ein Weibchen einen Hügel rauf rennen sehen.  - Mensch hat die geschrien.  Ich glaub die hat sich den Urlaub anders vorgestellt.



Mit ner Frau oder nem Schaaf??? In jedem Fall ein Brüller


----------



## tiroler1973 (25. Juli 2011)

dede schrieb:


> Mit ner Frau oder nem Schaaf??? In jedem Fall ein Brüller


Ich würde sagen mit ner schaafen ähm scharfen Frau. ... und meiner Erfahrung nach sind scharfe Frauen Mangelware in Neuseeland.


----------



## tiroler1973 (25. Juli 2011)

dede schrieb:


> Soweit ich weiß ist da ein Projekt im Gange, das sich am Te Araroa Track orientieren soll ...


Wie lange man dafür wohl benötigen würde? Ist ja heftig. 3000 km wandern. 75 Tage, wenn man jeden Tag 40 km marschiert. Muss ich mir für die Pension merken. 

Die Kiwis schreiben das mit 120 Tagen aus. Poh eh, ich will in Rente.


----------



## dede (25. Juli 2011)

tiroler1973 schrieb:


> Ich würde sagen mit ner schaafen ähm scharfen Frau. ... und meiner Erfahrung nach sind scharfe Frauen Mangelware in Neuseeland.



Stimmt, wenn einem schon mal im Outback eine schaa(r)fe Frau vor die Flinte läuft....  Hab ehrlich gesagt auch deutlich mehr Schaafweibchen als scharfe Weibchen gesehen in all den Jahren....


----------



## dede (25. Juli 2011)

tiroler1973 schrieb:


> Wie lange man dafür wohl benötigen würde? Ist ja heftig. 3000 km wandern. 75 Tage, wenn man jeden Tag 40 km marschiert. Muss ich mir für die Pension merken.
> 
> Die Kiwis schreiben das mit 120 Tagen aus. Poh eh, ich will in Rente.



Stimmt schon, da sind aber auch Abschnitte dabei, die ich nicht unbedingt wandern wollen würde weil sich die ziemlich öde und langatmig dahinziehen (v.a. auf der Nordinsel auf dem Weg zur Bay of Islands)....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tiroler1973 (25. Juli 2011)

dede schrieb:


> Stimmt schon, da sind aber auch Abschnitte dabei, die ich nicht unbedingt wandern wollen würde weil sich die ziemlich öde und langatmig dahinziehen (v.a. auf der Nordinsel auf dem Weg zur Bay of Islands)....


Ist mit'm Radl eh auch so.


----------



## dede (14. Dezember 2011)

Meld mich dann mal ab zum Trailsuchen in Kiwiland....


----------



## tiroler1973 (14. Dezember 2011)

Jawohl. Abmelden. Beineidenswert. Hast du auch ein GPS dabei?


----------



## dede (14. Dezember 2011)

nope, bin doch tiefgründig GPS-phob....


----------



## tiroler1973 (14. Dezember 2011)

Ich wollt dich nur daran erinnern.


----------



## dede (20. Januar 2012)

So, back again und es war mal wieder gigantisch (wenn auch wettertechnisch seeehr durchwachsen).
Zum Biken bin ich nur sehr selektiv gekommen (Regengüsse und Familie haben ihren Tribut gefordert) aber insgesamt muß man sagen, daß sich die Möglichkeiten in den letzten Jahren deutlich erweitert haben und es mittlerweile eine echte community gibt.

Folgende Touren bin ich gefahren (teilw. sind die offiziell nicht erlaubt....):

Nordinsel: nur kurz in Rotorua, Trails wirklich lohnenswert, waren bei mir aber extrem schlammig

Südinsel: Wither Hills (Blenheim) - netter Cruise, wobei ich den eigtl. Fußweg (aufwärts) gefahren bin um ein wenig abzukürzen - Fazit: kann man mal schnell machen, wenn man eh schon dort ist...
Kaikoura Peninsula Track (eigtl. reiner Fußweg, aber da ich das Ding spätabends angegangen bin gab's keine Probleme): Start in der South Bay, dann entlang der Ridge bis zum Abzweig runter zur Whalers Bay. Weiterweg bis zum Parkplatz entlang des Ufertrails nur bei Ebbe (!) möglich, dann teilw. richtig cooles "Rockhopping" über die während Ebbe "ausgeaperten" Klippen (inkl. einiger kürzerer Tragepassagen). Am Parkplatz dann nicht auf den gesperrten Wanderweg sondern auf dem gleich rechts daneben abzweigenden Güterweg (bei mir stand das Tor eh offen) hoch zum Aussichtspunkt am Kamm. Hier kurz über den Zaun springen und auf dem Kammweg (die Flutvariante des Pensinsulatracks) zurück in die South Bay. Insgesamt 1.5 Std mit Traumblicken aber wie gesagt eigtl. nicht erlaubt
Otago Peninsula: Start in Portobello-Weird Rd-Papanui Inlet-Hooper Inlet-Allans Beach-Sandymount Peak-Lover's Leap/Chasmwalk-Sandfly Bay-Ende Ridge Road-Dick's Hill/Nyhon Track-Hooper Inlet-Allans Beach Rd-Allans Beach-Cape Saunders-Papanui Inlet-Dick Rd-The Pyramids-Pipikaretu Rd (theoretisch geht noch ein Weg weiter zum Taiaroa Head, der war aber leider geschlossen)-Portobello => insgesamt ziemlich coole "Peak & Beach"-Runde weitestgehend auf gravel roads mit teilw. brutal steilen Stichen. Ob der Lover's Leap Walk offiziell zum Biken erlaubt ist mag ich bezweifeln, ich hab aber keine Verbotsschilder gesehen. Kurze Schiebepassagen am Sandymountain (Gipfel nur zu Fuß) und an der Sandfly Bay. Fazit: Eine positive Überraschung!
Karamea/Oparara: durch ein paar Erdrutsche bzw. dem Teileinsturz einer kleinen Brücke ziemlich zu Beginn mußte ich relativ weit unten im Tal starten um ins Oparara Becken zu kommen weil eine Weiterfahrt mit dem Wohnmobil nicht mehr möglich war => ziemlich lange Tour mit viel (teilw. heftigem) Auf und Ab durch den Regenwald. Da am Ende dank der Erdrutsche kein Mensch war hab ich den Moria Gate/Mirror Tarn Track gleich noch unter die Stollen genommen (eigtl. verboten), der war dann richtig spaßig wenn auch permanent auf S0-Niveau => ohne den Schlenker ist das per Bike wenig attraktiv zumal viele, die da mit den Autos hinterfahren ihre Gefährte nicht wirklich im Griff haben und man dann durchaus mit "angezogener Handbremse" abfahren muß....

Soviel zur Kurzversion.....


----------



## tiroler1973 (20. Januar 2012)

Freu ich mich für dich. Ich beg
inne gerade zu planen.


----------



## dede (20. Januar 2012)

Bin schon gespannt auf deine Route!


----------



## tiroler1973 (20. Januar 2012)

Ich bin noch beim überlegen wie ich es machen werde, weil länger als ein Monat wird nicht gehen und mein Weibchen wird wohl auch dabei sein und da wird's dann schon ein bisserl schwieriger. Momentan tendiere ich wieder sehr in Richtung Südinsel, wobei ich Marlborough und den Tasman Nationalpark nicht so wie das letzt Mal weg knipsen will. Auf der anderen Seite juckt mich Rotorua auch und ... - ach verflixt ein Monat ist halt so verdammt wenig Zeit für dieses Land, das so viele Flecken hat, die man auf interessante Art und Weise erkunden kann. ... und ein paar Gläser Weißwein will Mann ja auch zischen.

Wobei ich denke, dass es ähnlich deiner Route werden wird: Christchurch - Kaikura - Blenheim - Nelson - ... und dann kommen die Fragezeichen. Queenstown/Wanaka hat mir damals gut gefallen, wär aber komplett in die andere Richugn und ob ich so viel mit dem PKW fahren will weiß ich noch nicht. Mich würd einer der großen Walks auch interessieren. Heaphy Track wär schon was - der ist auch nicht so bekannt. Mit'n Bike darf man den leider nur im neuseeländischen Winter fahren. ... und zweimal im Jahr will ich nicht Winter haben.

Mal kucken. Das Schönste an so einem Urlaub ist immer die Vorbereitung. Irgendwie ist man da schon mit den Gedanken weg und fliegt durch das Gelände.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dede (23. Januar 2012)

Ja, das sind immer diese Gedankenspiele. FÃ¼r dieses geile Land brÃ¤uchte man einfach mehr Zeit (3 Monate wÃ¤ren ideal wÃ¼rd ich sagen), die ich mir (irgendwann) mal nehmen werde!!! Der Heaphy ist Klasse (mit Start an der Brown's Hut!). Es gibt auch einen Shuttledienst, der dein Auto nach Karamea bringt. Kannst aber auch in der Gegenrichtung ab Kohaihai einen sehr schÃ¶nen Tageswalk draus machen! Per Bike in einem (langen) Tag zu machen wÃ¤r er perfekt, aber wie du schon richtig sagst lassen die im Sommer keine Biker drauf :-(((( Auch interessant ist der Charming Creek Walkway, den man in einem Tag absolvieren kann (wÃ¼rde grÃ¶Ãtenteils auch mit dem Bike gehen, weiÃ aber nicht, ob man das darf....?!?). Westcoast war ohnehin wieder mal ein echtes Highlight (hatten auch GlÃ¼ck mit dem Wetter): Wharariki Beach fast nicht zu toppen (haben seit 1 Jahr dort auch einen neuen Campingplatz), Arahura River/Olderag Creek war cool, wir haben dort sogar ein biÃchen Jade/Pounamu gefunden. Sensationelle SonnenuntergÃ¤nge in Karamea, an der Truman Cove und in Punakaiki, super (einfache dank Zwerg) Kayaktouren im Whanganui Inlet, am Porarari River (inkl. der Lagune), Lake Moeraki und Okarito etc.
Absolutes Highlight diesmal allerdings die Catlins, wo wir 3 super sonnige (!) Tage verbrachten, das hab ich bisher noch nie geschafft!
Hab Ã¼brigens noch 2 Bike-"Touren" gemacht: die Ship Creek Walks (aufgrund meiner Annahme ich kÃ¶nnte damit den Sandflies besser entgehen als zu FuÃ was sich als TrugschluÃ herausstellen sollte!) und den unteren (eigtl. gesperrten) Teil des Ben Lomond Tracks. Konnte den machen, weil der Bikepark zur Peak Season in Queenstown geschlossen war und ich vor der ersten Gondel zum Sonnenaufgang (wurde nur nix, weil sich der Himmel zuzog!) hochgekurbelt bin. Bin dann bis auf einen Vorgipfel auf etwa 1.100m HÃ¶he hochgefahren/-geschoben (ca. 50% ab Abzweig vom Hammy's Track) und die restlichen 15 Min zum Sattel hochgelaufen. AbwÃ¤rts dann S1 mit 2 kurzen schwierigeren Stellen (vllt. S3?), der Hammy's Track selbst war dann S0 mit viel Flow, man kann natÃ¼rlich auch in die anderen Tracks einsteigen aber ich muÃte ja mÃ¶glichst schnell zum FrÃ¼hstÃ¼cken zurÃ¼ck ins Tal.....
Hab diesmal Ã¼brigens auch den von dir zitierten Airline StreÃ fÃ¼rs Ãber-/SondergepÃ¤ck erleben dÃ¼rfen. Allerdings war's nicht die Air NZ (die hatten gar kein Problem mit Bike, Kayak etc., genauso wenig die ANA und die LHA) sondern die Singapore Airlines (!!!), die riesen StreÃ machte. Wollten sagenhafte 1.800 â¬ fÃ¼rs ÃbergepÃ¤ck fÃ¼r die Etappe von CHC nach Singapore. Ohne Worte......


----------

